# Group in Edmonton, AB?



## Ridgerunner (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi all,

Apologies if there's already a thread hidden somewhere about a group in Edmonton. I'm new here, and I couldn't find any. 

Just wondering if there are any groups in place, or if there are other Edmontonians who'd be interested in meeting up from time to time?


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

yeah, some of us hang out alot from this site

did you get my PM?


----------



## kimberley (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi,
Im just wondering about your support group..when you guys meet and what sort of thing goes on at the meetings.

Thanks,
Kimberley


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

well its mainly just a bunch of us hanging out as friends and talking about sa problems, sharing advice and having fun socially which is good and helpful 

you got msn? we chat alot on there, its a good way to meet everyone


----------



## Chickie (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi,
I'm new here too, hope no one minds if i jump in! do you guys meet up every couple weeks or so AJ or is it pretty informal? thanks, Chickie


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

pretty informal , hehe
usually we just go to tim hortons and talk about sa problems and solutions, and then go see a movie or do something fun as friends.

most got no car, so we chat on msn. if any of you got msn, add me [email protected]

its a nice way to meet everyone from the comfort of home


----------

